# neues GFK Boot



## Thomas1976 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mir mit ein paar Kollegen zusammen ein neues Angeboot anschaffen.

Da wir alle allerdings ziemliche Neulinge in dem Thema sind wollte ich hier um einen Tipp-Erklärung bitten.

Wir haben uns ein Boot vom Typ Nell II angeschaut das uns soweit zusagt.

Allerdings ist das Boot in zweischaliger Bauweise gebaut.
Mein Kollege meinte das einschalige Bauweise besser wäre.

Mir wurde auch gesagt das bei einem Riss in einem zweischaligen Boot das Wasser nur schwer wieder herauszubekommen sei, da sich das Wasser in der "Schale" ansammelt???

Könnte mir hier vielleicht mal jemand die genauen Unterschiede und Vor-bzw. Nachteile der Bauweisen näher erklären?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: neues GFK Boot*

Hallo,
das Boot schaut soweit ganz gut aus. Es ist ein schönes Angelboot für 2 Personen. Ich gehe davon aus, das ihr damit Binnengewässer befahren wollt - oder?
Euer Freund hat mit der Zweischaligkeit insofern recht, das es schwer ist, das Wasser aus einer Schaumfüllung herauszubekommen. Es steht in der Beschreibung aber nichts von Schaum. Wenn es sich also nur um eine Innen und eine Außenschale handelt, kann ein kleiner Stopfen am tiefsten Punkt des Hecks immer für Ablauf und belüftung sorgen, wenn das Boot auf dem Trockenen liegt.
Bitte geht aber wegen der maximalen Zuladung von 400 Kilo nicht davon aus, das es sich hier um ein für 4 Personen geeignetes Angelboot handelt.


----------



## Thomas1976 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: neues GFK Boot*

Hallo, 

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Ja wir wollen das Boot nur für einen kleinen Angelsee bei uns praktisch vor der Haustür, also ein Binnengewässer.

Warum ist das Boot denn nur für 2 Personen geeignet bei einer max. Zuladung von 400kg? 

Ich kann mir das bei einer zweischaligen Bauweise also so vorstellen, das es einfach eine äußere und eine innere Schale gibt, oder? Und wenn der Zwischenraum mit Schaumstoff ausgefüllt ist wäre dies nicht so ideal, falls dort nichts ausgefüllt ist und ein Stopfen am unteren Teil vorhanden ist ist es in Ordnung?! Ist dies so?

Was kann man denn allgemein sagen oder zu was tendiert man in der heutigen Zeit? Ist einschalig oder zweischalig besser und wo liegen wie gesagt die Vor-Nachteile der Bauweisen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: neues GFK Boot*

Hallo Thomas,
also zum Verwendungsbereich keinerlei Einwände.
Diese Zweischaligen mit Schaumstofffüllung sind zumeist verbunden mit dem zweifelhaften Prädikat der Unsinkbarkeit. Vielen ist das wichtig, obwohl es dir nicht wirklich weiterhilft, wenn du im 5 grad kaltem Wasser neben einem kieloben schwimmenden Boot im Wasser liegst. Für Sommerangler mag das aber noch eher angehen.
Es gibt keinen Schaum der nicht irgendwann Wasser aufnimmt. Alle Boot werden im Laufe ihres Lebens schwerer - insbesondere ausgeschäumte Boote. Galube keinem Bootshersteller, dass nun ausgerechnet er den ulrimativen Schaum gefunden hätte. Käse!
4 Mann können in diesem Boot vielleicht sitzen. Angeln, eventuell sich etwas bewegen und alles was da sonst zugehört, wird zur Qual und kann sogar gefährlich werden.


----------



## Thomas1976 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: neues GFK Boot*

Vielen Dank nochmal für deine superschnellen Antworten und guten Erläuterungen.

Ich habe mit dem Bootsbauer gesprochen und laut seiner Aussage ist kein Schaum im Zwischenraum sondern halt Luft.
Ein Stopfen zum Ablassen eventuell irgendwann eintretenden Wassers (bei einem Riß nach 5 Jahren oder so) hat das Boot allerdings nicht. Der Bootsbauer meinte aber er könnte das ohne Probleme nachrüsten.

Würdest du an Meiner Stelle dir dann einen solchen Stopfen einbauen lassen (Kostenpunkt 10€^^ daran solls nicht liegen) oder würdest du warten bis sich wirklich irgendwann einmal eventuelle Risse zeigen? Wenn überhaupt mal Risse entstehen was ja nicht zwingend der Fall sein muss.

Das mit dem Platzangebot für mehrere Personen müssen wir uns dann halt mal anschauen wenn das Boot da ist, denn größer sollte es eher nicht werden, da es auch wirklich kein besonders grosser See ist.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: neues GFK Boot*

Hallo,
laß dir den Stopfen gleich setzen. Der kostet zwar weniger als 10 Euro, aber du brauchst das richtige Werkzeug und Dichtungsmittel.
Am besten gleich rein und immer öffnen, wenn das Boot auf dem Trockenen liegt.
Wünsch Euch viel Glück damit
Dolfin


----------



## Thomas1976 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: neues GFK Boot*

Hallo,

ja werde mir den Stopfen gleich setzen lassen.

Nur noch kurz die Frage, warum ich den Stopfen dann immer sobald das Boot auf dem trockenen ist auflassen soll? 
Ist der dann nicht nur für den Notfall das das Boot halt wirklich einen Riss hat?

Oder sammelt sich dort auch ohne Risse Wasser und ist die Durchlüftung wichtig?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: neues GFK Boot*

Irgendwann wird sich dort immer Wasser sammeln. Stört doch nicht, wenn man den Stopfen öffnet.
Haben übrigens fast alle Boote.


----------

